# IFRAME error in NVU



## rjapz (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello guys, for NVU users, I have a question. When I use , at first use on the page without closing the page, editing works great. But only when I reopen the index page in nvu, a error message pops up saying "this page can't be edited for some reason". I can't edit anything, unless I delete/remove IFRAME from the page. For what Im doing, using IFRAME would be so convenient, and save me time on doing 120 pages more. Im assuming there's a code conflict or something somewhere, I attached the html code in notepad, and the iframe code is close to the bottom and . Help!!

Robert


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

N|vu doesn't support editing pages with iframes but Kompozer can load pages with iframes ok. Your editing ability will probably be limited but at least the page loads without the error N|vu gives.

Attached are some screenshots. In the "bottom" shot, I loaded the THX website in the iframe to have something loading in it. 

Peace...


----------

